# Epoxy color tinting:



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Does anyone have any suggestions for tinting epoxy resins?? I've got a spot on our kitchen floor,,Vinyl,, I want to spot it in,,And it's an earth tone,beige/tan,,it is about 3/16th dia.a burn,,I'll first grind out the burn,,lightly,, & then,, epoxy should do it?? So should I color it,,then clear coat over the paint/color?? or maybe try to mix a "gel coat"?? thus my question,,Color,,then clear coat,,or try a mix?? With ALL the "Masters of Coatings" here I don't know any better place to ask!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

when I had a glass boat long ago they did have color to color the epoxy and I did lot dents and chip filling with it. there also was fiberglass powder filler to help fill deep holes. yep clothe too. got mine at Herters in Wasica Minsota. as it was high threw boat dealers.
To a way I fill what you wanted but think not as tough as your epozy may be but this will work and no fumes and no clean up needed. I had same problem when they put new tile in the liveing room. and it was solft for weeks and and got a gouge in it. today got look hard find it.
Go to hard ware store get some stick fill stuff that looks like hard wax candle. it comes in lot colors. my floor was light tan. This stuff was made retouch things as you got. to use it you need melt it as it works like those glue melt guns. come thing of it that work to but to color not sure if you get any where on that. To use it a hot hair dryer is needed after you get the hole a bit ready with what ever like rough sand paper. heat the hole and stick stuff and melt it in hole that you preheaded. once melted in hole it will quick set as it cools. maybe shink a bit but then. if you over fill hole you can sand it a bit to your wants. I never had sand mine as I knew what I was doing. thus it was shiny as rest the floor. if you can not get this stuff they sell a like it hard stick at funiture store to touck up scratches and chip and dented wood on fureniture. it is very hard as glue gun uses and cool back to hard as you need it be less you need super hard fill. pastic wood will do to but to color it comes in wood colors and stinks and shrinks. but it beats all I say in hear for hardness. up to you from here. The sink hole my furiture put in my floors still going strong years now and I got get on floor look good to find where I used it. all this I mention is water froof and soap and water have yet to screw it.
Now to your guestion you can color epoxy and good paint place carry colors to match what ever. Do not buy any wet type as water or oil base color will not mix in with it. got be dry color stuff lot this paint color comes in oil and water to use in oil paint and the the water based easy water clean up. hear something I used color my epoxy. cinnomen , coco , ginger. to geve you idea. these 3 will make wood colors as I have made up these to fix wood dents. To what else work beats me long as dry you can try.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks,,ErieStr..... I like your ideas of spices& such,,,,That just might work with a clear or white epoxy?? ... I've got some mixing to do!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope Im not to late. read your thanks and your post over. My color way still holds. but I noticed your mention your floors vinyl. yikes got add this theres no epoxy made to stick to vinyl that I know of. you had good idea to touching the damage in floor. do to this epoxy not stick to it. maybe tempory I got tell you this. you need drive brades ( small finishing nails ) or carpet tacks and another or small nails with heads just a bit lower then floor tile and the epoxy will run under these and since there driven in floor will keep the dry epoxy from comeing loose and not stick to the vinyl. it is not a solid stick as I say never seen any ( that is true of any thing ) that would stick to vinyl as milk jugs are vinyl and did you ever see anything that stuck to them. hope not to late but if your done we just have give time a test and if it comes loose use the nail, brades, or carpet tack thing next try. by the way your first to reply and mention if any other help I ever gave in here that ever mention thanks or a repost. like see how it holds up if to late and you did the job with out nails. I had a guy come here with his computer and he did not put screws in the slide panel and it came off fell putting a nice dent in my floor. I thus used a drill bit bigger then it be and leveled the dent to floor level ( man was it a mess ) and drove a few brades in not straight down but cock eyed to give it a hold in place the epoxy will need. The scatch I put in floor 2 years ago I did not use nails but heat from hair dryer to use to exspan scratch and heat set the epoxy faster then normal. apon cooling shinks and puts a sqeeez on it thus better hold. Both these yikes in floors still holding perfect. scratch 2 years the big pock hole 1 year ago with nails holding it are still holding up. Hard see either as I know how to do it. amazing I must say. hope your doings a good as mine and if so we can hit lakes and get some fish. bets on your far from me and no boat as I thus we sit and cry. LOL


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

The burn is through the top finish,,& it WILL adhere to the base mat,,below the top coat,,,, Also: I will match the level,of the flooring,when I fill in the removed material,,with clear epoxy,, I'm not even worried about epoxy not sticking to the flooring,,I was shopping for coloring...& I got exactly what I was after!! Thanks Eriesteamer !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

